# A British Guy and a Polish guy were in a bar



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Nope this is not a joke. There really was a British guy and a Polish guy at a frequent spot of mine. I was chatting with them. Yeah I will talk to just about anyone. Yes they spoke English! (more on this later) The bar is called Founding Fathers. The owner does American history trivia on Tuesday nights but he was feeling in the mood on this slow Friday... These two guys were impressive. I was amazed how much more of our history they knew. They knew more than all of the others, combined, in the bar with exception the bar tender and myself. (of course)

I was thinking that it was the inebriation holding people back. But as the 3 of us chatted and we got drunker and we still did better.... Do they teach US History is school these days?

After about the 30th time the girl next to me said "I don't know like" we decided to have a shot each time she used that phrase. WE WERE DRUNK AND OUT OF MONEY IN 10 MINUTES! I am no genius, even if my avatar says I am, but some basic US history I can handle.

One of the questions was not even a history question at all. He asked what state has a "k" for the last letter. She bleated "AK"! Just when I wanted to crawl under the bar and die she informed us that AK was Arkansas! Oh it gets better! I think he felt bad for her so he gave her a clue.... "you are in it" he said. She replied "Buffalo". Okay so I kept my mouth shut as flies were getting in and she finally did get it. Not too long after that she asked my new mates where they learned to speak English. I gave her the benefit of thinking she was talking to the Polish guy. He informed her that they take are taught in school. Then, you guessed it, she turned the the British man and asked "Do they teach you guys English in school too?" I did not know if I should laugh or cry.... So I did both......

I know this is only one instance. I thought it would be a fun story to share anyway.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's hilarious....and sad......Did you offer to "tutor" her LOL


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

For as good as she looked.... I still do not think I could take it!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I've met several "people" like that ! Dumb as two dead flies. Great story dirty. Very sad situation where if it's not on a reality show most of the kids don't know s?%$#t !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Stopped at a gas stn. in OHIO in 79, as the guy was filling in the info on the back of the tra. chg. he noticed the plate on the bike said - British Columbia and wanted to know if I was from that new place they created - I said what new place - he said down by DC ( District Columbia ) I just said YES !!!!!!!!! And there's a ton more.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

The irony of all this.... I am going to go back to college...


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

When I was in highschool we went to a football camp in plentywood montana which is really not far at all from here. The kids for down there asked us if we have to shovel the snow off are football fields befor games. The even didnt realize we were joking when we told them we had to put are water bottles in a cool for the drive down there so that they wouldnt be frozen. I thought it was funny how they thought canada was a entirely different world and they only lived about a hour from the border.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I heard one about a guy who was a from somewhere else and asked if we shot the halibut before or after they were brought onto the boat.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I live 5 Minutes from Canada. I can almost see the peace bridge from my house..... I blame Canada for our cold weather all the time. hahahaha.... Except this year.....


----------

